# Go fishing. Siberian Tayga.



## VladimirR (17. Oktober 2015)

http://youtu.be/-rzVtkiSjqc


----------



## YuryR. (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Go fishing. Siberian Tayga.*

наааaaа рыбалку, время никогда не жалко 

класс!


----------



## PikeHunter85 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Go fishing. Siberian Tayga.*

Ich bin gebürtig aus Sibirien/ Region Krasnoyarsk. 
 Wo genau wollt ihr hin?

 ich war schon mal mit so einem Kettenfahrzeug in sibirien angeln. Sau geiler tripp gewesen


----------

